

Fake Steve Signing Out - patrickk
http://www.fakesteve.net/2011/01/im-totally-fine-but-goodbye-for-now.html

======
rayval
The title should make clear the link is to a piece written in January 2011,
when the real Steve took a medical leave of absence.

For a more recent item by Dan Lyons, see his rambling but powerful eulogy:
[http://www.fakesteve.net/2011/10/one-last-thing-r-i-p-
steve-...](http://www.fakesteve.net/2011/10/one-last-thing-r-i-p-steve-
jobs.html)

